# Pathway to PR as a Student



## Sheetal23

I have over 10 years of work experience in core IT and have acquired IT credentials & certifications , company reference letters & recommendations over last 10 years but since I don't have an IT Major degree, ACS has awarded me only 2 years work experience out of claimed 10 years . So I can't claim any work experience points whatsoever. 

My question is : 
1. At the age of 37, can I apply for Master's degree in IT or Diploma in IT in Australia ? I am trying to understand if this pathway can equip me with formal IT studies which are highly relevant to Australia , is there a age limit or any other factors which may make it difficult to get the Student visa ? 
2. Is there a benefit to study in regional Australia in terms of adding points & quality of education ? 
3. Is it a good pathway to the Permanent residence in Australia ? 

I am seasoned skilled employee in my field and have worked across the globe for top tier clientele & the only reason I am trying to enrol into the University is the gain formal IT qualification & points which could lead to Permanent residence .


----------



## NB

Sheetal23 said:


> I have over 10 years of work experience in core IT and have acquired IT credentials & certifications , company reference letters & recommendations over last 10 years but since I don't have an IT Major degree, ACS has awarded me only 2 years work experience out of claimed 10 years . So I can't claim any work experience points whatsoever.
> 
> My question is :
> 1. At the age of 37, can I apply for Master's degree in IT or Diploma in IT in Australia ? I am trying to understand if this pathway can equip me with formal IT studies which are highly relevant to Australia , is there a age limit or any other factors which may make it difficult to get the Student visa ?
> 2. Is there a benefit to study in regional Australia in terms of adding points & quality of education ?
> 3. Is it a good pathway to the Permanent residence in Australia ?
> 
> I am seasoned skilled employee in my field and have worked across the globe for top tier clientele & the only reason I am trying to enrol into the University is the gain formal IT qualification & points which could lead to Permanent residence .


1. Check with the good university their age restrictions for the courses you are interested in. Also if they require a bachelors degree
2. You do get additional points for regional study, but probably lose on quality of education
3. You have to make a realistic chart of points and see where you stand
Also beware that even if you do get a PR, you will probably be pumping gas driving Uber or stocking shelves for quite some time till you can land a job
Even when you do land one, you will probably be starting at quite a lower position then where you are currently
You have probably left it too late to take a decision to migrate, at least in Australian context 
Cheers


----------



## RDStranger

Sheetal23 said:


> I have over 10 years of work experience in core IT and have acquired IT credentials & certifications , company reference letters & recommendations over last 10 years but since I don't have an IT Major degree, ACS has awarded me only 2 years work experience out of claimed 10 years . So I can't claim any work experience points whatsoever.
> 
> My question is :
> 1. At the age of 37, can I apply for Master's degree in IT or Diploma in IT in Australia ? I am trying to understand if this pathway can equip me with formal IT studies which are highly relevant to Australia , is there a age limit or any other factors which may make it difficult to get the Student visa ?
> 2. Is there a benefit to study in regional Australia in terms of adding points & quality of education ?
> 3. Is it a good pathway to the Permanent residence in Australia ?
> 
> I am seasoned skilled employee in my field and have worked across the globe for top tier clientele & the only reason I am trying to enrol into the University is the gain formal IT qualification & points which could lead to Permanent residence .


1. Age is not an issue for applying a student visa as long as there is right co-relation between your experience and the course you chose which is not an issue with you at all. It does cost around $50-60k to do masters from a good university though so you need to factor in the return on your investments
2. Quality of education - it's subjective but my answer is low quality in regional vs good quality in metro cities. You do get additional 5 points for regional studies plus additional 1 or 2 year post study work visa, but job opportunities would be quite limited comparing to metro cities
3. For your specific case I would say No it is not a good pathway for permanent residency. By the time you would finish your studies and then go on 3-5 years of post study visa it will take you to 43-44 age bracket plus you would have spent close to $100k on fees/living costs/relocation costs etc etc

Make up your points table and calculate how many exact points you have. You just need to wait for 10-12 months more and you will get your 5 points for overseas work education which is a bonus. Plenty of seats across all the states for 190 visas so you might get an invite for the lowest 65 point score. The only way to know is to go through each and every state requirements and submit your EOI.

i would highly recommend you to pursue to straight path of direct PR grant from offshore (189, 190 or even 491) vs going via the student visa path


----------



## Sheetal23

Thanks *NB* & *RDStranger for answering my question , I believe you both have presented some important points which I will definitely consider as I think this through. Happy new year to both of you *


----------

